# Squatting Teton Valley



## Brand0nRagged (Dec 27, 2009)

Right now I'm in Teton Valley Idaho. I've always found this whole greater Yellowstone area to be one of the most beautiful. Before the "economic crisis" bullshit, the housing prices here were out of sight, then no one could pay for it. So, just like many places in the U.S. now, what are we left with?

empty houses galore.

we're working on one 4 or 5 bedroom house right in the center of town. there are two other awesome unlocked places right next to it too. I'm trying now to contact the power company to have electricity turned on, because it is fucking cold. fortunately we found the old account info in the house.

the cool thing here is that we're surrounded by ski resorts, so its easy to find work in the winter. also since its so cold, i'm pretty sure it's illegal here to kick someone out on the street in the winter. 

we plan to fix these houses in the center of town, as they only have cosmetic damages, things like drywall and painting so if we are ever even questioned (unlikely here), we can just show that we've done way more good than harm. 

I'll try to post pictures sometime. if anyone wants to come help with this project, feel free. this isn't the easiest place to get to, but it is beautiful, and there are so many empty houses and condos that are not even under any sort of property management that have unlocked if not wide open doors. it's just too inviting for me at least, haha.


----------

